# long story, van insurance



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

the company i work for as a decorator have demanded to see and copy my van insurance or we get a file note .... the company supply free newish vans to all the other trades and managers but not the 8 painters.
They say we have to make our own way to work and carry our own tools etc..
Must of us have bought our own vans but some use their cars.
The company says we dont carry work paint in our own viechles but yet the managers exspect us to.

My question on here is.. do i have to show them my van insurance, even though they pay nothing towards it, it states that im only insured for personal tools and not company goods. can they threaten me with a file note even though it's my own insurance?
thanks .


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you employed or self employed?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

At my work for those that travel on business we check that they have business insurance and annually check their driving license to ensure it valid/endorsements etc.

The Partners are self employed Nd we have no checks.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes they will have a duty if care to make sure you are insured properly and must be able to prove it also


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

employed. proving ive got business insurance is difficult as they want a paper copy and mines done on line with no paperwork. and ive no printer lol.
seems a bit daft that i can buy my own equipment and carry it in my own van but cant carry anything they supply.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

as a union and health and safety rep even if you don't receive an allowance for using your own vehicle in works time you must be properly insured,"to and from a permanent place of work"if the van is parked up all day."business use if you use the van to move around through the day".your company have a duty of care to ensure you are insured properly.
if you use your vehicle in works time you should push for some form of allowance.
remember your employer can be fined for knowing you are not insured and using your vehicle for business use.
if you use a company vehicle your license should be checked annually by the company and verified by an independent company.


----------

